# Who are the Xbowers?



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We've hashed out the xbow thing already so lets please not go there again. I'm wondering who is going to use a crossbow this weekend or this archery season. Has this new law brought out any 2coolers who would normally be waiting for gun season to open. My daughter will be using hers. Who else on here?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your son said he was thinking about using one LOL.. since we talked about it the other nite Faith and I might consider one for her... she wants to start archery hunting but just doesn't have strength I think it will take ..but her and dad in a pop-up might gather some pork...Walker


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I offered to buy one for the wife but she said see wanted to try a bow...Oh well I asked..


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

This should be a short thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Your son said he was thinking about using one LOL..


 HaHa, that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

my dad will be using his. we will be going in 2 weeks.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be out there and otherwise would not be.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I mentioned to our lease boss that the rules had changed and they went and got a rope. 
It brought back flashbacks of the croaker wars. LOL I will be using a compound bow.

Biggie


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

If I had the extra cash I would buy one in a heart beat, I have bow hunted for a long time and for years used only a bow for my hunting habit, but I'm ready to try other venues. It's just like muzzle load, I have never own or shot a muzzle load but when Texas passed a law years ago to have a extended deer season with muzzle only, by god I had to have one and got pretty good with it. If they open up a spear season I'll be first to purchase a speer. I will be hunting with my regular bow this season but I do want to try a crossbow, I have the perfect place that I could get plenty of chances at some normaly out of range (for me) whitetails.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is one of our new archery season additions........

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235617


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hurray for Texas*

I don't use a CrossBow but i say Hurray for Texas for bringing one more Hunting Tool to the List during archery season. The way i feel is anything we can do, to get more Hunters out there, creates a win/win for all.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I am using an xbow this year for doe, splke and hog killin this year on my new place. We have only seen young bucks and intend on only cleaning up on the above. I agree we need more hunters in the feild no matter what they choose to use. WE ARE ALL HUNTERS. 
See yall Saturday

Harl Sims


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been a a compound bow hunter for about fourteen years now, but I just bought a Excalibur Phoenix with a varizone scope. I've really enjoyed getting to fish much more, then just sitting at home honing my bow hunting skills!! My father bought a Excalibur exomax. I have a uncle that bought a Parker Terminator!! All three of us together have been bow hunting for over 55 years!! Can't wait to try the x-bow out opening morning!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Won't be able to go this weekend but plan on being there next weekend with my crossbow. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> This should be a short thread. :biggrin:


Longer than what I imagined.:dance:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Longer than what I imagined.:dance:


Shorter than i imagined by far! It's still early in the evening.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*love my PSE Xbow*


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Humm.......Xbows don't have market cornered on Robinhoods......


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*ALL I can figure is you cant read (see 1st post)*



bountyhunter said:


> Humm.......Xbows don't have market cornered on Robinhoods......


 Butt all I can say is WOW cause I got 2 of those with my compond bow so your not the onlyone with. HHHHa


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

airbornxpress said:


> Butt all I can say is WOW cause I got 2 of those with my compond bow so your not the onlyone with. HHHHa


I'm impressed........


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Recent years I am usually hunting with a rifle in the early archery season till the hogs get run off the feeders, then pick up the compound late season when the deer hunting prospects improve. This year I think I will just start off in the bow stand with my crossbow instead on Saturday. I have had it for some time, but never hunted with it before. 
Then too I made up some black powder cartridge hunting loads for an antique 50-70 rolling block I wanted to try on the hogs, so it may get used instead. Oh well, I guess I will know when I get there, but yes, I will definately be deer hunting with a crossbow on at least a couple hunts this year as well as a compound.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be out sometime this month with my xbow, I'm waiting until they make it legal to use "rocks", alittle more challenging


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I've bow hunted for close to 25 years and never shot a robinhood. Never felt the need. Most of my targets had multiple dots to shoot at. I did, however, shoot 39 deer during those years with a compound. I will be in my tripod Sat morn with a Barnett crossbow.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> Humm.......Xbows don't have market cornered on Robinhoods......


or crazy Hawaiian shirts...j/k.


----------

